# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Betamax κλώνοι και ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις

## xaris333

Ξερει κανείς αν οι ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις απο διαφορετικούς κλώνους (πχ 1 απο calling credit και 1 απο voipmove) χρεώνονται παραπάνω απο την ίδια ip?

----------


## tsatali22

στο calling credit η δεύτερη ταυτόχρονη κλήση (είτε συνδιάσκεψη) χρεώνεται με 0.022 (χωρίς φπα) για κινητά. Σε σταθερά δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## xaris333

Σε όλους συμβαίνει αυτό, δε ξερω αν ισχύει και για 2 διαφορετικους κλώνους, αυτο ρωτάω.

----------

